# Meet New Friends



## Jesilushes (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all!

Just joined one week ago! I am a Guyanese and moving to Florence in 5 Months. Would love to meet any expats or living in Florence. Know absolutely no-one, any advised i would love to hear.


----------

